# Παρουσίαση της σειράς θεάτρου δήγμα|ευρασία - Ιανός Αθήνας - 24/11



## zephyrous (Nov 22, 2011)

*Πέμπτη, 24 Νοεμβρίου 2011 18:00
IANOS Σταδίου 24*

Ο IANOS και οι εκδόσεις ΕΥΡΑΣΙΑ παρουσιάζουν τα τρία πρώτα βιβλία της σειράς δήγμα|θέατρο.

*«La ultima noche ή οι καρχαρίες» του Θανάση Τριαρίδη
«Απόξεση ή η παγωμένη καρδιά των ευτυχισμένων ανθρώπων» της Χαράς Σύρου και
«Αέρας» του Βαγγέλη Χατζηγιαννίδη*

Ο συγγραφέας *Θανάσης Τριαρίδης* και ο εκδότης *Φαίδων Κυδωνιάτης* θα παρουσιάσουν τη φιλοσοφία και τους στόχους της σειράς, ενώ για τα τρία πρώτα θεατρικά έργα θα μιλήσουν αντίστοιχα:

η ηθοποιός Λουκία Μιχαλοπούλου,
ο σκηνοθέτης Δημήτρης Γιαμλόγλου,
η σκηνοθέτης Σύλβια Λιούλιου,

καθώς και οι συγγραφείς.

Τέλος, οι ηθοποιοί Λαέρτης Βασιλείου και Βίκυ Παπαδοπούλου θα διαβάσουν ενδεικτικά αποσπάσματα από τα τρία έργα, ενώ την όλη εκδήλωση θα συντονίσει ο σύμβουλος έκδοσης της σειράς Παναγιώτης Χαρίτος.

Η σειρά δήγμα|θέατρο αποτελεί καρπό της συνεργασίας του εκδοτικού σχήματος του δήγματος και των ΕΚΔΟΣΕΩΝ ΕΥΡΑΣΙΑ. Ο προσανατολισμός αυτής της σύζευξης είναι η έκδοση πρωτότυπων θεατρικών κείμενων, γραμμένων στα Ελληνικά, τα οποία με τη σειρά τους αποσκοπούν σε διανοητικές αβεβαιότητες - ή και σε μια νέα, αντικανονική (μη νόμιμη) χρήση της δοσμένης θεατρικής φόρμας.

*Είσοδος ελεύθερη*


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2011)

Πολύ καλοφτιαγμένο βίντεο από μια όμορφη βραδιά, που θα ενδιαφέρει όσους θέλουν να μαθαίνουν για το σύγχρονο ελληνικό θέατρο, σε μια πρωτοβουλία που ανήκει στις μικρές οάσεις του ερημικού μας τοπίου.


----------

